# Laborrack + VDE (BGV A3) Prüfung



## Senator42 (18 Februar 2018)

Hallo Forum,

bewegliche Teile wie Kaffeemaschine, Radion, 3-Fachsteckdosen ...  im Büro müssen ja geprüft werden.

Ist das auch nötig für:
Laborrack auf Rollen, in das unsere S5, S7, Netzeil, Switch und eine Steckdosenleiste  eingebaut wird ?

[ DGUV Vorschrift 3 (ehem. BGV A3) ]

grüße

[h=3][/h]


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (18 Februar 2018)

Guten Morgen,

Hat das Gerät einen Stecker mit welchem es in eine Steckdose eingesteckt wird und wird es durch diese Steckverbindung mit dem 230/400V Netz verbunden ?
Dann würde ich es auf jeden Fall mit überprüfen. Wo wäre der Unterschied zu einem anderen Gerät was auch an 230V betrieben wird ?


----------



## Blockmove (18 Februar 2018)

Dr.MirakulixX schrieb:


> Wo wäre der Unterschied zu einem anderen Gerät was auch an 230V betrieben wird ?



Der Unterschied dürfte sein, dass eine Kaffeemaschine elektrisch sicher ist und ein Laborrack eher nicht


----------



## Senator42 (18 Februar 2018)

Der Unterschied : 
Hauptsächlich wird es von elektrisch ausgebildeten Personen benutzt.
Aber auch reine Softwerker werden es benutzen.
Sehr warscheinlich kommt eine Hutschine mit 24V Klemmen dran.

Wird 230V Stecker bekommen.

Evtl sogar einen CEE 400V 16A wenn mal FUs dran kommen.
Dann auch 400V an Klemmen. FI und Sicherungen.
Da würde es aber ein offener Schaltschrank.  hmm?

Eine Einhausung kommt nicht dran.


*Alles klar, wird mit geprüft !*

tnx


----------



## Peter Gedöns (18 Februar 2018)

wieso ist ein Laborrack nicht elektrisch sicher ?
wenn es denn nicht sicher ist , ist doch bestimmt eine Notaus Schaltung in dem Raum / Labor vorhanden durch die der Komplette Raum / Labor  Spannungslos  geschaltet wird.

unsere Laborracks werden jedenfalls nach BGV geprüft.


----------



## Blockmove (18 Februar 2018)

Senator42 schrieb:


> Evtl sogar einen CEE 400V 16A wenn mal FUs dran kommen.
> Dann auch 400V an Klemmen. FI und Sicherungen.
> Da würde es aber ein offener Schaltschrank. hmm?



Damit wird's schwierig. Wenn du sowas für SPS und HMI machst, dann kannst du die 230V-Geschichte sicher machen und die 24V als Schutzkleinspannung ausführen.
So kommen wir immer damit durch.

Bei 400V wird's dann schon schwierig. Ich würd sowas mit Lütze LSC-System aufbauen und in einen abschließbaren Schrank packen.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Blockmove (18 Februar 2018)

Peter Gedöns schrieb:


> unsere Laborracks werden jedenfalls nach BGV geprüft.



Und stehen die in einem normalen Büro oder in einem ausgewiesenen Laborraum?


----------



## oliver.tonn (18 Februar 2018)

FIs und FUs sind zwei Komponenten die teilweise nicht so gut zueinander passen, FUs haben prinzipbedingt relativ hohe Ableitströme. Ehe Ihr die FUs auch hinter den FI hängt solltet Ihr prüfen wie hoch die zu erwartenden Ableitströme sind und ob der FI nicht ständig auslöst.

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet


----------



## Blockmove (18 Februar 2018)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> FIs und FUs sind zwei Komponenten die teilweise nicht so gut zueinander passen, FUs haben prinzipbedingt relativ hohe Ableitströme. Ehe Ihr die FUs auch hinter den FI hängt solltet Ihr prüfen wie hoch die zu erwartenden Ableitströme sind und ob der FI nicht ständig auslöst.



Das Problem hatten wir auch. Teilweise helfen da nicht mal allstromsensitive FIs.
Es gibt daher bei uns gekennzeichnete Cekon-Steckdosen ohne FI ... allerdings nicht im Büro.


----------



## Peter Gedöns (18 Februar 2018)

Wir haben  2 Sorten Racks mit und ohne Antriebe , mit Antrieben nur im Labor , ohne auch im Büro.
Aber beide Bereich haben  jeweils eine Not -Aus Schaltung.


----------



## Blockmove (18 Februar 2018)

Peter Gedöns schrieb:


> Wir haben  2 Sorten Racks mit und ohne Antriebe , mit Antrieben nur im Labor , ohne auch im Büro.
> Aber beide Bereich haben  jeweils eine Not -Aus Schaltung.



Könntest du bitte Fotos einstellen?


----------



## Peter Gedöns (18 Februar 2018)

ne ich werde weder unsere Buros noch unsere  Labors fotografieren.
oder wolltest du ein Foto von mir  .-)


----------



## Blockmove (18 Februar 2018)

Peter Gedöns schrieb:


> ne ich werde weder unsere Buros noch unsere  Labors fotografieren.
> oder wolltest du ein Foto von mir  .-)



Als SWR3-Hörer kennt man dich doch. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tfF063gqqmA

Mich hätte nur ein Foto eines Testracks interessiert ... Firmengeheimnisse brauchst du natürlich nicht veröffentlichen


----------



## Peter Gedöns (18 Februar 2018)

so in etwa sehen die aus. 

https://www.google.de/search?tbm=is...biw=1920&bih=1045&dpr=1#imgrc=0sQMd6TWZOcfgM:


----------



## nade (24 Oktober 2018)

Guck mal nach der trbs 1203. . Alle ordsveränderlichen anlagen sind nach dguv. Bei zwar über stecker angeschlossen aber nicht bzw nur schwer wo anders hin zu bringende geräte kann dies auch wie ein gebäudeteil via e-check vde 0100-600. Bzw guck mal nach der betrsichv was die sagt. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------

